# Humidity-humidifier



## james.w (Apr 13, 2011)

I am going to be using a humidifier to get the humidity right in all of my enclosures. My question is where should the humidity enter the cage to be most effective? Should the pipe come in from the top, from the side towards the top, side towards the bottom, hot side, or cold side. I'm not sure how humidity works really, does it rise, or does it drop? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## frost (Apr 13, 2011)

if you want it to disperse through teh whole cage id say to the top,if you want one side i would go with a bottom corner or soemthing.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 13, 2011)

Humidity 'acts' a bit strangely... water evaporates in warmer air, and that (now humid) warm air rises... although as the moisture in warm humid air condenses it becomes heavier and falls... In an enclosure it is similar to, but much different, than rain...

Also, most 'humidifiers' blow air and water mist out, then the water settles on surfaces and evaporates back into the air. Thus I would have the humidifier discharge high in the enclosure so that the mist will be more likely to settle throughout the enclosure, where it will then evaporate.

But all in all, even a large enclsoure is a small ecosystem... While I agree with your approach of figuring out the best way to build/design your enclosure, I don't think the placement is truly critical...


----------

